

Google Reveals the Future of Printing With Google Cloud Print - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/16/google-cloud-print/

======
cgranade
I'm of very mixed minds about this idea, but I'm glad to see it being put out
there for discussion and development. I kind of get the feeling that something
like this will happen anyway, and so starting a dialogue now is a great idea.

~~~
robotron
This does make good steps in solving the problem of printing with devices that
are more web/cloud-based. Of course, there are services like FedEx Print
Online already that help to a degree.

------
milkshakes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1269233>

